# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين ناعمة للصبايا الناعمة

## لمسة شقاوة

و هاد فستان عرس ناعم و حلو و عقبال الصبايا























أن شا الله يكونوا عجبوكم و اذا بدكم استمر قلولي لأنو لسى في عندي كتير 
سلام يا احلى صبايا

----------


## باريسيا

*ان شاءالله فستان عرسي اجمل واحلا فستان 
يسلمو اكتير فساتينك حلوين وناعمين 
يعطيكي العافيه*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حلو كثير لمسه شقاوه 
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## العالي عالي

فساتين جميلة وفيها لمسات رائعة

----------


## دلع

شكرا لمسة شقاوه  :Smile:

----------


## الاء

كتيرررررر حلووووووين

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلمووو

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلمو

----------


## fati

fati من الجزائر

                        فساتين كثيييييييييييييييير حلوة

                               عقبال عرس كل البنات 

 :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------

